# cost of food, reasonable living etc



## robinandriz (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,

Moving to Spain permanently with husband and 6 year old DD on Tuesday 17th July 2012. 
Run my own lead generation/offshoring business from home using various worldwide offshore call centres to supply UK financial services companies. 
I will continue to do this from my rental property in Spain without an issue-steady income and no issues on that front in regards to high levels of unemployment in Spain!.

Just wondering what average costs of food/drink for 3 people would be (we are Muslim so won't be eating any meat unless its halal) so will be mainly fish, vegetables, eggs etc as we are in inland and not near major cities/coastal resorts..

Moving to La Zarza, Jumilla/Abanilla region, am told electric is about 140 euros every 2 months, water 98 euros yearly??

Anything else cost wise I should be aware of in addition to foods?? re:council tax etc like here in the UK, I don't drive (good thing is I love to walk everywhere-regularly clock up 4-6mile walks when weathers good enough here!)

Any help is much appreciated

Many Thanks

Robin and Riz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

robinandriz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Moving to Spain permanently with husband and 6 year old DD on Tuesday 17th July 2012.
> Run my own lead generation/offshoring business from home using various worldwide offshore call centres to supply UK financial services companies.
> ...


 I always say as a "rule of thumb" to assume it will be around about the same price as the UK - it is sometimes a little cheaper altho the tax IVA in Spain has recently gone up, which may mean a few price increase

jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The other things you'll need to do is get an NIE number, sign on the local padron and then get your residencia, for which you'll need proof of earnings and healthcare provision. You may also need to become an autonomo, to enable you to work legally in Spain as self employed. The best thing to do is find yourself a good gestor who will advise you

Jo xxx


----------



## robinandriz (Jul 14, 2012)

jojo said:


> The other things you'll need to do is get an NIE number, sign on the local padron and then get your residencia, for which you'll need proof of earnings and healthcare provision. You may also need to become an autonomo, to enable you to work legally in Spain as self employed. The best thing to do is find yourself a good gestor who will advise you
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo -the autonomo is 250euros per mth right?? x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

robinandriz said:


> Thanks Jo -the autonomo is 250euros per mth right?? x



It depends on your circumstances and situation - I think they take into account your dependants, possessions, age, health..........? And also some folk prefer to pay more as it then will increase their pensions when they retire??? However, the best bit of it is that it covers your healthcare should you need it. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> It depends on your circumstances and situation - I think they take into account your dependants, possessions, age, health..........? And also some folk prefer to pay more as it then will increase their pensions when they retire??? However, the best bit of it is that it covers your healthcare should you need it.
> 
> Jo xxx


I don't think possessions are taken into account - but age for sure is

250€ a month is I believe the current minimum


----------



## robinandriz (Jul 14, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I don't think possessions are taken into account - but age for sure is
> 
> 250€ a month is I believe the current minimum


Does this include assessing my daughter's health?? She has a number of health issues not just the autism that she has MRI and ECG's for every 1-2 years depending on outcome of the previous scans..

I've also had several clotting episodes, though not recently touch wood!!

Re:income and the other issues no probs


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

robinandriz said:


> Does this include assessing my daughter's health?? She has a number of health issues not just the autism that she has MRI and ECG's for every 1-2 years depending on outcome of the previous scans..
> 
> I've also had several clotting episodes, though not recently touch wood!!
> 
> Re:income and the other issues no probs


yes, if you are paying autónomo or working on a proper contract then you have full access to the state health system on the same basis as a Spanish citizen - & so do your dependents


----------



## robinandriz (Jul 14, 2012)

great, lets hope the Spanish health system is better than the UK at outcomes for brain AVMS' and spinal malformations then! 

Thanks to both yourself and Jo for the help!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Halal meat is hard to come by, we have Muslim friends, who visit us often from Birmingham and managed to find a halal butchers in Torremolinos ( which is not near you) Fish is readily available but if you buy a fish meal in a restaurant check there is no meat on it as they tend to put pork with everything over here, and pork fat into a lot of bread, cakes and pastries.


----------



## robinandriz (Jul 14, 2012)

Cazzy said:


> Halal meat is hard to come by, we have Muslim friends, who visit us often from Birmingham and managed to find a halal butchers in Torremolinos ( which is not near you) Fish is readily available but if you buy a fish meal in a restaurant check there is no meat on it as they tend to put pork with everything over here, and pork fat into a lot of bread, cakes and pastries.


Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I would say that the availability of halal meat depends on the area you're in and if there's a sizable muslim community nearby. We have a least 2 butchers in our town that supply halal meat, but this is in central Spain.
However I do agree that you have to be really careful with Spanish definition of vegetarian and the fact that pork is very widely used. A popular starter is runner beans with ham, but they might tell you there's no meat in it. It's not that they're lying it's just that sometimes they don't count ham as meat. A "sanwich vegetal" you might think wouldn't have any meat in it, but 99% of the time there's a slice of ham there...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

If you are wanting to stock up with Halal foodstuffs then a trip to Crevillente might be worth a visit as the couple of times I have been there I heard a lot of Arabic being spoken so I would guess that there will be a Halal butcher and supermarket. Monforte del cid has a butcher and a small supermarket if you are really stuck.


----------



## robinandriz (Jul 14, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are wanting to stock up with Halal foodstuffs then a trip to Crevillente might be worth a visit as the couple of times I have been there I heard a lot of Arabic being spoken so I would guess that there will be a Halal butcher and supermarket. Monforte del cid has a butcher and a small supermarket if you are really stuck.


Thanks! I am still struggling as to how a sandwich with meat in or something advertised as vegetarian could have meat in-least of all that the meat is pork..

First for everything I guess!! Sort of like asking some places here that have halal signs (usually Turkish/Kurdish shops) that then say well some say yes and some say no..the answers either yes it is or no it isn't right? lol


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

robinandriz said:


> Thanks! I am still struggling as to how a sandwich with meat in or something advertised as vegetarian could have meat in-least of all that the meat is pork..
> 
> First for everything I guess!! Sort of like asking some places here that have halal signs (usually Turkish/Kurdish shops) that then say well some say yes and some say no..the answers either yes it is or no it isn't right? lol


Well exactly, but they don't see it like that.
It really is a case of always checking and just not thinking about it in a UK way. So for us a "sanwich vegetal" would imply that it' only has vegetables, here it's saying it's got a lot of, but not exclusively so. If you forget the idea that they're trying to pull one over on you, or that they are just dim (of course some of them will be, no doubt) then you'll find food issues a lot less stressful.


----------



## robinandriz (Jul 14, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well exactly, but they don't see it like that.
> It really is a case of always checking and just not thinking about it in a UK way. So for us a "sanwich vegetal" would imply that it' only has vegetables, here it's saying it's got a lot of, but not exclusively so. If you forget the idea that they're trying to pull one over on you, or that they are just dim (of course some of them will be, no doubt) then you'll find food issues a lot less stressful.


I think I shall just ask for just vegetables, and mention that I dont want 'jamon' or any other meat in any shape or form..and there was us thinking way round the meat was just getting vegetarian food or fish..just avoid eating out I guess!

Thanks to all for the advice so far


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've seen ham/pork in rice with vegetables, paella, patatas bravas...... It is strange the way it always seems to be there, I'm not sure why???

Jo xxx


----------



## robinandriz (Jul 14, 2012)

jojo said:


> I've seen ham/pork in rice with vegetables, paella, patatas bravas...... It is strange the way it always seems to be there, I'm not sure why???
> 
> Jo xxx



Patatas bravas are beautiful-and i barely eat carbs!I've never had them with ham though, 

guess Spanish concept is same as a lot of food here in UK, difference is if its sold as vegetarian in the UK it doesn't have meat/meat-based products in.. you'd all be surprised how any biscuits, yoghurts, cakes and pastries here in the UK have gelatine in, you only know when you look at the packets/have a reason to do so!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

robinandriz said:


> I think I shall just ask for just vegetables, and mention that I dont want 'jamon' or any other meat in any shape or form..and there was us thinking way round the meat was just getting vegetarian food or fish..just avoid eating out I guess!
> 
> Thanks to all for the advice so far


You can get veggie food, again depending on the area, but if it's really important to you, you should always check first. I have a muslim, diabetic friend whose wife is American and is disabled and uses a scooter to get about. Going out with them for dinner is... an adventure


----------



## robinandriz (Jul 14, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You can get veggie food, again depending on the area, but if it's really important to you, you should always check first. I have a muslim, diabetic friend whose wife is American and is disabled and uses a scooter to get about. Going out with them for dinner is... an adventure


But I suppose we are safe in terms of buying raw vegetables or fish/seafood from the supermarket right?? They wont have put any animal products on those?  

Was really looking forward to spanish seafood paella and patatas bravas, now am not so sure bout the ingredients! :S


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

robinandriz said:


> Patatas bravas are beautiful-and i barely eat carbs!I've never had them with ham though,
> 
> guess Spanish concept is same as a lot of food here in UK, difference is if its sold as vegetarian in the UK it doesn't have meat/meat-based products in.. you'd all be surprised how any biscuits, yoghurts, cakes and pastries here in the UK have gelatine in, you only know when you look at the packets/have a reason to do so!


I have a bit of a wheat intolerance and I avoid carbs too - not easy in Spain tho. The UK are very good at listing the correct ingredients, Spain seem a bit more "relaxed" about things lol

jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

robinandriz said:


> But I suppose we are safe in terms of buying raw vegetables or fish/seafood from the supermarket right?? They wont have put any animal products on those?
> 
> Was really looking forward to spanish seafood paella and patatas bravas, now am not so sure bout the ingredients! :S


One of the best ways to enjoy Spanish food is to get fresh products at the markets and fresh fish is pretty easy to find I would say. In general people on the forum agree that fresh food in Spain is of a higher quality than in the UK. Of course that doesn't mean to say that you won't find the odd manky carrot or under ripe apricot.
But, please don't think you can't go to restaurants, you'll just have to be patient and picky.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

robinandriz said:


> Patatas bravas are beautiful-and i barely eat carbs!I've never had them with ham though,
> 
> guess Spanish concept is same as a lot of food here in UK, difference is if its sold as vegetarian in the UK it doesn't have meat/meat-based products in.. you'd all be surprised how any biscuits, yoghurts, cakes and pastries here in the UK have gelatine in, you only know when you look at the packets/have a reason to do so!




I live in an Islamic country and in theory everything should be halal but the halal label is used on everything that has been imported.. even pet food I love when I see the halal label on cans of tuna and sardines


----------



## robinandriz (Jul 14, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> One of the best ways to enjoy Spanish food is to get fresh products at the markets and fresh fish is pretty easy to find I would say. In general people on the forum agree that fresh food in Spain is of a higher quality than in the UK. Of course that doesn't mean to say that you won't find the odd manky carrot or under ripe apricot.
> But, please don't think you can't go to restaurants, you'll just have to be patient and picky.


Unfortunately I'm already picky here in the UK and I didn't get patience when it was handed out, love fresh fish, fruit and vegetables so I'll stick to that and order large deliveries of halal meat


----------



## robinandriz (Jul 14, 2012)

gazpacho is a surefire vegetarian soup though right?? tomatoes and other vegetables with spices??


----------



## robinandriz (Jul 14, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> I live in an Islamic country and in theory everything should be halal but the halal label is used on everything that has been imported.. even pet food I love when I see the halal label on cans of tuna and sardines


oh, dear-cant believe that happens in Egypt! ..


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Cazzy said:


> Halal meat is hard to come by, we have Muslim friends, who visit us often from Birmingham and managed to find a halal butchers in Torremolinos ( which is not near you) Fish is readily available but if you buy a fish meal in a restaurant check there is no meat on it as they tend to put pork with everything over here, and pork fat into a lot of bread, cakes and pastries.


sorry Cazzy, can't agree there. We live near a relativley small town (inland) and there is 2 halal shops. I won't use them, for my own believes, but if others want to... their choice and who am I to object?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> sorry Cazzy, can't agree there. We live near a relativley small town (inland) and there is 2 halal shops. I won't use them, for my own believes, but if others want to... their choice and who am I to object?


Where do you live?? Hopefully near me!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

robinandriz said:


> gazpacho is a surefire vegetarian soup though right?? tomatoes and other vegetables with spices??


Yes, but it contains bread so not good for gluten intolerance. And the thicker version, salmorejo, has chopped ham as a garnish.

Chicken stock is sometimes used for rice dishes like paella, even if there is no meat in them.

The concept of vegetarianism is not understood in most of Spain. Only 0.3% of Spaniards don't eat meat, compared to nearly 10% in the UK. It's not that they are trying to be awkward, just that meat adds protein and flavour to meals and why would anyone not want more of that!?

When the Moors and Jews were driven out of Spain by the Christians in the 15th century, the ones who remained were forced to convert to Christianity. One way to prove that you had done this was to eat pork. Even now, it is Spain's favourite meat, though the religious connotations have long been forgotten.

The quality of fresh fruit and veg is very good in the markets, as Pesky mentioned. I'm sure you'll enjoy learning new recipes!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> sorry Cazzy, can't agree there. We live near a relativley small town (inland) and there is 2 halal shops. I won't use them, for my own believes, but if others want to... their choice and who am I to object?



I don't eat meat here in Egypt because I have seen too many animals slaughtered in the halal way or maybe better to say in what is supposed to be halal,.. enough to make you vegetarian.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

robinandriz said:


> gazpacho is a surefire vegetarian soup though right?? tomatoes and other vegetables with spices??


I live just north of you in an area that used to be part of Murcia, and gazpacho here is a quail stew. "Gazpacho andaluz" is the cold vegetable soup.

Check out these photos to see the difference: Torta de Gazpacho - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Rabbit and snails are other possible ingredients.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

robinandriz said:


> But I suppose we are safe in terms of buying raw vegetables or fish/seafood from the supermarket right?? They wont have put any animal products on those?
> 
> Was really looking forward to spanish seafood paella and patatas bravas, now am not so sure bout the ingredients! :S


You could also find that vegetables have been grown in a field that has animal manure on it! Unless you are fairly coastal, then you may not find fish as available as one might expect from a country mostly surrounded by water, however, Mercadona usually has a fairly good fish counter - you can often smell it before you go through the doors!

Your best choice for vegetables will be a village market - don't go for the recognised traders, you will usually find a small group of villagers who sell produce from their own huertas which will, invariably, be fresh picked/cut/dug that morning.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We bring all our spices with us from Birmingham ( basaar, meethi etc), unless you want Morrocan spices which are easy to get in Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

robinandriz said:


> Unfortunately I'm already picky here in the UK and I didn't get patience when it was handed out, love fresh fish, fruit and vegetables so I'll stick to that and order large deliveries of halal meat


Would it be easy to find outlets for halal meat in areas where there is a large Moroccan population, such as Southern Andalucia?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Would it be easy to find outlets for halal meat in areas where there is a large Moroccan population, such as Southern Andalucia?


There is a mosque in Fuengirola, and when we went there (Fuengirola, not the mosque!) there was a nice empty free car park nearby until, that is, Friday afternoon! Nearly got blocked in for the duration of Friday prayers.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You may find this useful - don't vouch for its accuracy or how up-to-date it is:

Halal Restaurant Guide for Spain - Seville Forum - TripAdvisor


----------

